# A free site to show your pigeons online



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
I was talking to an online friend about some of his pigeons the other day. I asked him if he had pictures, he replied he did, but had nowhere to put them online to show me.

So I figured, why not make my own site that allows people to show pictures of their favourite pet pigeons 

The site is only a few days old, but I am building more into every day. If their is enough interest I will register a domain and setup a full site. This site can only get better. Comments, suggestions and requests are welcomed.

If you would like to show some of your pigeons online, and would like to do it easily, without having to signup or give your life savings to do so, feel welcome to check out my site and upload some of your own pigeon pics.

http://www.raycertech.com/pigeonpix/

You can upload your pics then use this url and your album name to show anyone around the world your pet pigeons 

And best of all it's 100% free.

I hope you all enjoy using it.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Alaska,

Wow, that is a wonderful & thoughtful thing to do.

Thank you for sharing this with us.

Treesa


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You're the pigeon man Alaska, you da man! Thanks, that is very nice. Tooter will be flying your way soon when his caretaker gets some free time!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Your welcome, look forward to seeing the pics 

I have been adding to the site, now it looks a lot nicer, plus you can link directly to your own Album.

An example of this use:
'Hi I've got these pigeons I want to show you.
Here is the link:
http://www.raycertech.com/pigeonpix/?album=Alaska
Check themout'

Simple as that 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks to those who are putting up pictures on the site 

I've been updating the site and improving it... 

The site now accepts ANY JPG file, there are no restrictions at all. 
It even resizes huge pictures to a size to fit neatly for viewing in your album. 
Any filename, upper or lowercase are now accepted...if you got it, you can show it 

Happy pic uploading 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you are all enjoying PigeonPix
It now has a Rating System!!
You can choose a rating for each of the Pix in the Current Albums from Smiling to Frowning

Why not stop by and Rate a Few Photos Today 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Albums*

GREAT idea, Alaska! It's fun to match the pigeon to the name. Also, I enjoy seeing the different types of pigeons. All are just great! Look forward to returning to the site for updates!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

The pictures submitted by Alan Bliven are AWESOME! I've never seen or heard of these breeds. The second picture of the Catalonian Tumbler is such a unique looking pigeon...it's even got purple/blue eyes and I've NEVER seen that on a pigeon before, very cool!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone uploading, the site is really starting to look nice due to all you great Pix you are uploading.
I never realised how many beautiful pigeons everyone had until I am starting to see them all 
There are some truly unique ones going up like the ones from Alan, the variety of pigeons never ceases to amaze me.
Pigeonpal, if you would like to comment on his pigeons, I have now setup a comment system, so you can leave him a comment if you wish 
I'm glad you are all enjoying the site!

NEW IMPROVEMENT:
I have setup a comment based system on PigeonPix!
When viewing a full size pic (by clicking on the thumbnail), you can now add your own personal comment about the pix in question. When you enter a comment it will be viewable immediately under the pix you are commenting on.
You can also see previous ratings and comments have been left for a pix in an album by looking for the C and the R Letters on the bottom of the thumbnails.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Great Site Dude*

Hey Thanks Alot Alaska,,,was Qiuck And Easy Fab Idea For Pij Pics...i Will Add To My Album There..there Are Great Pij Pics To View,,


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi I messed up on mine it's late and i'm a little ditzy lol. The first time I screwed up and put "Pidgeongirl1988" The second time I screwed up and put 
"Pigeongirl1988" and the third I got it right and put "Pigeon-girl1988" could you blend all three pictures into the Pigeon-girl1988 album?


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Pigeon-girl1988,
I have fixed that up for you, they are now all in the same album for you under Pigeon-girl1988.
I also fixed up TaylorGS which had similar problems, so Taylor if your reading I put them in TaylorGS for you.

Thanks for stopping by and uploading some great pics of your beautiful Pidgies 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*enjoyed*

looking at everybody's pigeons. There all so wonderful.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah they are all so pretty. I had posted a picture of Dolly my Fantail and I had put my male Fantail. oops.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Alaska and all.I have been enjoying all the pigeon pictures in Alaskas Loft. I just had to send some of my Tooter. THANK YOU!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
I have put in a 'Last 10 Comments' Page where you can see previous comments left on the page, this way everyone can keep up with any replies to their pix.
TaylorGS, I changed the description on your fantail pic for you, it now says Dolly your Female American Fantail.
Vdog505, great pics of Tooter with him conquering the eagle and going for a ride 
I am thinking of putting in an 'upgrade account' section, so basic Albums users can upgrade to have a login and be able to edit their own pix descriptions and add plus delete from their album. This ofcourse would be 100% free, and basically enables everyone to have a little more control over their albums.

I'm glad you are all enjoying PigeonPix
Regards
Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I have updated PigeonPix 

Now you can upgrade your Album (for free ofcourse) to allow you to be able to edit Pix Titles and to Delete files in your Album.
So basically once you upgrade you can add pix AND delete pix AND edit Pix titles :lol: 
Just go to 'Upgrade' on the top of the site.

Thanks again to everyone putting up their pigeon pix, this is really starting to look good 

Enjoy
Alaska


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

PigeonPix is a great way for everyone to share their pigeon moments.This is a great service to have and all the pictures are truly great...most must be from the Pigeon~Talk community!*Thank you Alaska*


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks vdog505,
The whole idea of PigeonPix is so people can share their pictures of their pigeon pets in one easy place, and it's great that people are using it for this 
I have registered a domain for the site due to the amount of interest.
I have also opened up five Pix sites in total (I call them PixAlbums) and they are growing daily!

The new url for Pixalbums is:
www.pixalbums.net

The url to go straight to PigeonPix is:
www.pixalbums.net/pigeon

I am glad you are enjoying it
Regards
Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
PixAlbums is getting stronger everyday, and PigeonPix (The Original!) has a beautiful collection of all your pigeons 

Today a New improved members area has been introduced!
As PixAlbums develops, many people are opting to open multiple Albums within all of the PixSites. To assist in the management of your multiple PixAlbums, a new improved Members Area has been introduced that now allows you to edit and manage all of your PixAlbums from the one central location 

Thanks again to everyone who has uploaded pix of their beautiful pigeons 

Regards
Alaska


----------

